# Fencing



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello all! Its time to put up a fence and wanted your input on my complicated yet cost effective design.
I hope this makes sense. Please view this as you are looking out my back door.

- On the right side is a old welded wire fence separating the neighbor and my yard. Zoey can see over there and barks every now and then, but theres some trees and bushes so i'm not to alarmed there.

-Right side toward the front of the house i will install wooden stockade with a gate (only about 30 feet)

Left side i will install wooden stockade also (about 40 feet)

Heres the big question:

the back wall of my backyard??? Its a somewhat wooded area with trees and bushes and what not so I want to install welded wire across the back, roughly 100 feet.

OK no problem, but I don't know what type to use. Zoey can jump pretty high but i dont think she would try to hop over it but what do i know.

I can get welded wire at home depot 5ftx100ft roll for $87 or 7f x 100ft "deer fencing" @ Lowes for about 100 bucks. I like the deer fencing because its coated and 7ft tall but seemed flimsy even though they are the same gauge metal

Your thoughts?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look on craigslist for chain link fencing. You can find 5' and 6' at good prices. If you still have problems with that, build an interior fence, so she can't get close enough to the exterior fence to jump.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have 5 ft welded wire with 4 x 4 posts every 6-8 feet , my dogs all respect the fence even tho my shepherds HAVE jumped it before, only when I'm in the front yard and they decide they have to be there to Otherwise they respect it.. Got it at HD, but I do suggest looking at ebay or craigslist.

I got my chicken fencing hardware cloth, VERY cheap off ebay and it's sturdy stuff..


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, chain link is out of question, just to expensive and craigslist is also out, i'm just to impatient to deal with people.

The thing with the welded wire is that it will be on the back portion of the yard that has trees and what not directly behind it, so it will hide it a bit also.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Go for the 7 ft welded wire, set your post at 6 ft. With the welded wire pulled tight, it loses the flimsy feel. We used a shorter version of this around our garden area with the t posts, for an exterior fence, I'd go with 4x4 post set in concrete.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We used pressure treated lumber. Posts are 8' or 10' apart and then 3 rails going horizontally. Then we stapled on garden fencing. Small gate in the front, large gate in the back. It's not quite 5' tall. It was relatively cheap compared to other options we looked at. From the road you can't see the wire, it just looks an old rail fence.


----------



## crish01 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi dear all places where have chances to big crowed these place covered by 

wire fencing and timber fencing and many other fencing which stop the public 

outside the stage and prevent performers from public violence and violence 

activities fencing specially make those place like Zoo Historical places wild 

places and around the harmful chemical industries which discharge dangerous 

chemicals which harmful for public's


----------

